# IPO !!close!! proximity to Clarksville, TN?



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello ,
I am on the Western side of Clarksville. Drivetime to the clubs in the area is long/ and with dues very spendy. Can't do that right now. I got to know a few folks, but they go to clubs on the weekend. And I finally got a job so during the week training is out for me for the most part...
But I still would like to train, and have fun. Was hoping anybody might meet on Saturdays to do something?!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I know a lady there with shepherds who trains. Sharon Mann. Not sure of which group.
We train every weekend but not ipo.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Sharon does SAR, not IPO....


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I think she has a couple in ipo as well?


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Christie Meyers in is Cookeville


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Julie,

No to IPO. She is in SAR. We have invited her out before, but think it conflicts with schedule and it can be a a drive from Clarksville; no direct routes.

Cookville is opposite direction


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

IPO - SAR, it is not soo far from each other in my experience. But I know not everybody thinks this way...
Preferably I would like someone to train IPO with. I do not have a dog in the SAR 
"fight" right now. Maybe later though...
Also Maybe lateron a club is an option again... I hope anyways...
but for now; I am not looking so much as for a person that tells me how to, but a person that has fun training... and is interested in the sport. Maybe even just a fun group to play with....


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

@ Sue: 
Yes, drive time is long, 1 1/2 h to Nashville- if traffic through Clarksville is flowing... We are 25- 30 min west of Clarksville, and we have to go through to get to the interstate....

Of course a club would be nice but not really an option at this point. I am working on changing this, but it will take me a little while. I just miss playing dogs!


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

When I spoke to her the other day she has one doing schutzhund tracking and a pup getting started in it. 
Not sure how serious she is into it. She does sar as well. If you want sharon info pm me for her info.
She comes here occasionally and trains as well.


----------



## Tim gann (Mar 11, 2013)

Christie Meyer and Matt at thunderhawk k9 are awesome. That's where I've been training mine for over a year in protection work. I know it's a long drive but they train during the week and weekends by appt.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, but for now I really needs something close by, and nothing to fancy, just a training partner in crime...
I am a bit demotivated because I am stuck in close proximity, but just another person that has fun on the sport can pep it up...


----------

